# Boat ramp question?



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

We'll I went fishing today and as I was sitting at the boat ramp I went to thinking!! My thought was, how long should it take you to unload your boat off the trailer?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ten seconds with two people, maybe five minutes for one person. 
I have seen two people tie up a boat ramp for at least ten or fifteen minutes with many people in line burning precious fishing time. Pretty ridiculous.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are ready and prepared depending on the ramp and how far you need to move your boat to tie it up out of the way.......for me alone any where from maybe a minute or so to couple of minutes tops


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Because of my job I fish alone most of the time , 2-3 minutes. But I do have a short walk from ramp to parking area.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

with 2 people less than 2 minutes and that includes backing up

The biggest problem with people taking too much time at the ramp is that they pull up, back up and then they go put the plugs in, load the rods etc.

Please, for the sake of ramp rage... Do this off to the side, and above all else
If your at the ramp and backing in, turn your headlights off so you dont blind the other people trying to back in.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't get me started some people should not even be able to own a boat, it does not take long watching people at the ramp to figure out who they are.
Back when lake Conroe was 9 feet low there was only one boat ramp that was usable. You would not have believe the idiots that did not get it, I was about to blow a gasket. I make sure everything is ready before I even back down the ramp.


----------



## Cold Beer (Sep 19, 2009)

I think a lot of it has to do with experience. I agree that loading and prepping the boat should be done on the side, but if someone is just being cautious and trying to just get it done safe and correct, I have no problem with that. I'm sure they have loved ones with them and want to have a safe outing. If someone looks like they might need some help or pointers be polite and offer help or advice. We all were rookies once.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Texxan1 said:


> with 2 people less than 2 minutes and that includes backing up
> 
> The biggest problem with people taking too much time at the ramp is that they pull up, back up and then they go put the plugs in, load the rods etc.
> 
> ...


How do you turn off your day running lights in your Tundra, or have they figured that out since 2002?


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

less than a minute with two people , about 4 to 5 minutes alone , depending on walk .


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Cold Beer said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with experience. I agree that loading and prepping the boat should be done on the side, but if someone is just being cautious and trying to just get it done safe and correct, I have no problem with that. I'm sure they have loved ones with them and want to have a safe outing. If someone looks like they might need some help or pointers be polite and offer help or advice. We all were rookies once.


I always help people out if they look like they need it especially older folks , thats a given. But people that start storing gear putting in plugs and undoing straps and talking to there buddy, and are oblivious to others waiting to launch. I don't have much tolerance for. I saw a old man let his 2 grand kids ride on the back bumper of his truck up the ramp to the parking lot. If one of those kids had fallen he would have run them over with the boat. It was all I could do not to go over and say something, my boat was backed in the water and I was by myself. I still wish I would have taken the time to say something, but you never know what kind of reaction you are going to get from people so i just let it go.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

kenny said:


> How do you turn off your day running lights in your Tundra, or have they figured that out since 2002?


Not sure if its possible with the Tundra but is there a parking light mode only?

Everyone else please turn the lights off. You will appreciate it when you are backing down without being blinded as well.


----------



## Cold Beer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm a rookie. And I would say it takes my wife and I 5 minutes to launch the boat. I prep the boat on side. Here's the process after that. I back the boat/trailer to the ramp getting it lined up for my wife. Set the parking brake, I hop in the boat and she gets in truck. She backs the trailer/boat down into the water. I back off into the water and get out of other's way. She parks the truck and I LEAVE WITHOUT HER! Just kiddin. I wait, lol. Anyway as a beginner it"s still a lil nerve racking. But we're learning.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

Texxan1 said:


> with 2 people less than 2 minutes and that includes backing up
> 
> The biggest problem with people taking too much time at the ramp is that they pull up, back up and then they go put the plugs in, load the rods etc.
> 
> ...


this all comes with experience. not everyone does it as much as some of us. then again-----some people are just dumb! my favorite peev is the kayak guys with every accessory FTU sells that tie it up longer than the bay boats.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Cold Beer said:


> I'm a rookie. And I would say it takes my wife and I 5 minutes to launch the boat. I prep the boat on side. Here's the process after that. I back the boat/trailer to the ramp getting it lined up for my wife. Set the parking brake, I hop in the boat and she gets in truck. She backs the trailer/boat down into the water. I back off into the water and get out of other's way. She parks the truck and I LEAVE WITHOUT HER! Just kiddin. I wait, lol. Anyway as a beginner it"s still a lil nerve racking. But we're learning.


5 minutes with a friend = slow

With the wife = record time!!! Lol

All kidding aside you will get more proficient over time


----------



## Cold Beer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks ratred20. Safe boating and great fishing to ya! God Bless to all.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude, If I was 18 yrs old at a boat ramp a day after labor day ...Think Of wet Bikinis and the big ones that did not get in their way.. .

Just think you could be at work reading this post or at school and not ...


----------



## hankbass (Mar 26, 2008)

*daytime running lights*

i can't say for certain about the Toyota's DRL's,but most lite systems can be overridden,if you turn the headlites on using the manual switch,and then shut them off immediately. most,but not all,worth a try.


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

Saw a woman call a 12 year old a mfer at the beach wood 2 boat ramp on Toledo bend because she thought he was in her way. Was funny when his mom walked over and said god bless you, get your *** out of the boat.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

It takes my brother and I no longer than a minute!! I hate wasting precious fishing time!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Cold Beer said:


> I'm a rookie. And I would say it takes my wife and I 5 minutes to launch the boat. I prep the boat on side. Here's the process after that. I back the boat/trailer to the ramp getting it lined up for my wife. Set the parking brake, I hop in the boat and she gets in truck. She backs the trailer/boat down into the water. I back off into the water and get out of other's way. She parks the truck and I LEAVE WITHOUT HER! Just kiddin. I wait, lol. Anyway as a beginner it"s still a lil nerve racking. But we're learning.


Not a rookie, but my wife and daughter are. This is what I do also when they are with me. They are both pretty good at parking the truck/trailer. Working with them on the backing up part. Still omly takes us about three minutes.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X2
Texxan 1, you hit it right on the money!!

If your at the ramp and backing in, turn your headlights off so you dont blind the other people trying to back in. 

I see this all the time.. people dont get it! I think they should post signs at the ramp. Maybe that will help!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

From tundratruckz.com

"To make the DRL into non-DRL just takes a swap out of a flasher relay under the dash. It means no more DRLs at all though. This should only work for going from DRL to non-DRL. Non-DRL trucks require extra wiring to get DRLs.

Toyota Part # 81980-0C010 is the DRL flasher relay.
I THINK Toyota Part # 81980-0C020 is the non-DRL flasher relay

Dealer price will be $50+.

Edit: I did some more searching and that is the correct flasher part number. HOWEVER, I also read that the dealer can turn off the DRL feature and you can keep the same flasher. The dealer just has to plug it up to their computer and turn off the option. And if you want DRL, you have to put in the proper flasher AND get the dealer to turn it on if it isn't on already."


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cold Beer said:


> I'm a rookie. And I would say it takes my wife and I 5 minutes to launch the boat. I prep the boat on side. Here's the process after that. I back the boat/trailer to the ramp getting it lined up for my wife. Set the parking brake, I hop in the boat and she gets in truck. She backs the trailer/boat down into the water. I back off into the water and get out of other's way. She parks the truck and I LEAVE WITHOUT HER! Just kiddin. I wait, lol. Anyway as a beginner it"s still a lil nerve racking. But we're learning.


Mine can't back a trailer either.

Sometimes I'll throw my plug in at the ramp but it takes me less than 30 seconds, other than that all my gear I loaded before I leave the house. Like cold beer said I've got to get the truck and trailer straight so all that has to be done is back straight up about 20'. But it only should about 3 1/2 minutes to get launched with 2 people


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Cold Beer said:


> I'm a rookie. And I would say it takes my wife and I 5 minutes to launch the boat. I prep the boat on side. Here's the process after that. I back the boat/trailer to the ramp getting it lined up for my wife. Set the parking brake, I hop in the boat and she gets in truck. She backs the trailer/boat down into the water. I back off into the water and get out of other's way. She parks the truck and I LEAVE WITHOUT HER! Just kiddin. I wait, lol. Anyway as a beginner it"s still a lil nerve racking. But we're learning.


Teach your wife to drive the boat. Back her in the water and you don't have to make the change for her to back in the trailer. The reason is not only at the ramp but what happens if something happens to you while fishing or running the boat and she needs to get you to the ramp. She needs to know how to handle the boat if for nothing more than an emergency that might arise.


----------



## Dad+2kids (Jul 31, 2011)

About a month ago at the boat ramp I was waiting for A guy to go get his truck and trailer. Instead a woman comes back with a car no trailer backs down the ramp and then starts unloading the boat to the car, tackle, rods, picnic baskets and ice chest etc... Then grandpa and grandma got unloaded. 15 minutes later the ramp was open again! No wait they still had to go get truck and trailer.


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

Also don't keep your boat in the launch lane while your buddy parks the truck when there are other areas to wait for them. Happens a lot at the dike. Could really upset a less civilized person.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

One of my pet peeves, the boat ramp. The boat ramp is for dropping your boat in and taking it out of the water. It is not for loading your junk, putting your plugs in, doing mechanic work, waiting for your partner, trying to get your lights to work, etc. if you need to load your stuff, pull up in the parking lot away from the boat ramp and load it up. If you put your boat in the water and it won't start, don't sit there for 15 minutes trying to start it. Either push it off the trailer to clear the ramp, or put it back on the trailer and work on it in the parking lot. Same with the battery. If it won't turn over the first couple of times, its not going to turn over. If you have never, or have little experience backing a trailer, don't show up on Saturday morning and expect an epiphany that you will slide it right in. Go practice in a school parking lot, or a parking lot with lines so you can learn. Sorry about the rant.


----------



## carlinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

If my farther helps you. 10-15 minutes an then he ties up both sides of boat ramp. If I do it alone 2-3 min an you still have 1side to have another boat put in.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

my wife adjusts my seat to her liking every time she pulls the boat up. lol i back it in and let her pull it up when i load and unload. she adjusts the seat both times lol drives me crazy.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

one guy a tag line and head out of butt about 1 minute


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

What I see is people that Can't Backup Trailer and waste most of there time doing that then ...If you have a problem Backing go Practice at empty Walmart/church/school parking lot tell you can DO IT please


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Never timed it, but I used a bow line that was looped onto the winch to get my boat get off the trailer and then I would tie it up, move the truck to the parking area. Ramp time was only a couple of minutes. Pulling out, I backed in the trailer, drove on, climbed to the bow and hooked the cable, pulled out. Still only a few minutes, including running the gas out. Sometimes, old people are inconciderate but not all of us.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Depends.

Say you're in...POC. Docked out of the fishing center. A boat cuts your loading approach off because he was cut off by the father of the year who decided to pull his 5 yr old on a tube right through all of the ICW traffic and is turned around looking at the 5 yr old and not paying attention to where he's going. Then two hippy ladies on a Zodiac decide that it's a good cruising area so they roll through there just looking and pointing at pelicans and dolphins. You get an extra few minutes.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

paymerick said:


> Depends.
> 
> Say you're in...POC. Docked out of the fishing center. A boat cuts your loading approach off because he was cut off by the father of the year who decided to pull his 5 yr old on a tube right through all of the ICW traffic and is turned around looking at the 5 yr old and not paying attention to where he's going. Then two hippy ladies on a Zodiac decide that it's a good cruising area so they roll through there just looking and pointing at pelicans and dolphins. You get an extra few minutes.


Sad thing is what your saying is true


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

On my 2011 tundra, all i have to do is turn the switch for the lights back a notch and its running lights only.

I have seen someone back down on the wrong side at the dike (left side) and dump the boat and trailer over that concrete bulkhead.. He said it was because he was blinded by someone else's headlights and thought he was on the correct side of the piling...

its not easy on the eye that early in the morning, be safe and watch closely and if your not absolutely sure your in the right spot.. Stop and look or have a spotter backing you up


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't get it either, I'm a rookie I want out of there asap. If I'm launching at the dike, I usually get everything ready at Boyds then drive down and launch. By myself i can do it in around 5 - 7 minutes. With a friend it's as long as it take to back up and motor off.

I never get ready in the ramp, Either in the line while waiting or somewhere else.


----------



## Jlake (Jul 8, 2013)

Me + wife less than 2 minutes. For the guys with wives or inexperienced boaters with them dont switch out who is driving the truck thats a waste of time, here is how you do it. Have dock ropes tied 1 to the front cleat and 1 to the back. Back your boat in and have your wife hold the ropes as you do so. As you pull away to park she can tie up to the dock, jump on the boat and start it. After you park as soon as you walk to the boat you are ready to go.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

drop the tailgate of truck when backing, helps a lot. the rear window of my tundra also rolls down which also helps. I have no problem waiting a little if someone is single launching since it does take a little time. I however have no patience for someone blocking the ramp to load gear and and engage in chit-chat.


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

It takes maybe 2 minutes for the wife and I to put the boat in the water. Wife can back the trailer almost as good as I can. I would not be married to a woman who can not pull a trailer or back one up. Enuff said......


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

FISHINJESS said:


> Also don't keep your boat in the launch lane while your buddy parks the truck when there are other areas to wait for them. Happens a lot at the dike. Could really upset a less civilized person.


AMEN.

Get in and move out of the way for others trying to load or unload. I hate having to play the wind while loading on a trailer and some yahoo has his boat in the way.

Move to the dock on the side and tie off.


----------



## nauticstarman (Aug 21, 2013)

I actually did blow a gasket one day. Guy launched his boat, pulled his trailer up enough to clear his boat, then started unloading his truck with fishing gear. I said sme words that day that i didn't even know existed to that guy. I can launch my b0at by myself in 10 mins or less.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

A little advice to you guys that fish with your wife and or kids (like me)......

It's easier to teach them to drive the boat than it is to teach them to back a trailer. 
.....At least that's been my experience.

It takes me and my wife about a minute to launch or load on average. Guys have actually complimented me on my wife driving the boat on the trailer. They say things like "I sure wish my wife could do that." To which I say "teach her."


----------



## thames24HO (Jul 21, 2013)

if more than two minutes is spent in the launch, you are doing something wrong. many reasons why. Two biggest reasons, beginner (I have no problem there) or just a plain idiot that is inconsiderate of others and typically drunk while reloading. Help your neighbor in the next launch with three kids. pay it forward.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Common sense and courtesy is all it takes these days at the ramp. Some have it, some dont. I live 1 minite away from a boat ramp so i usually get my poop in a group before i even leave the house. 2 minutes tops even alone to launch the boat. A good habit is to crank the motor up briefly before leaving the house just enough to make sure its starts. Put the plug in.. And have all your stuff rdy. Or if you have a long haul, load/prep off to the side.

Hell i havent been fishing in almost 2 months cuz of work, so i know you yahoos aint talking about me


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cold Beer said:


> I'm a rookie. And I would say it takes my wife and I 5 minutes to launch the boat. I prep the boat on side. Here's the process after that. I back the boat/trailer to the ramp getting it lined up for my wife. Set the parking brake, I hop in the boat and she gets in truck. She backs the trailer/boat down into the water. I back off into the water and get out of other's way. She parks the truck and I LEAVE WITHOUT HER! Just kiddin. I wait, lol. Anyway as a beginner it"s still a lil nerve racking. But we're learning.


That is how my wife does it. Except i sometimes see her driveing around a parking lot because she is scared to park when other truck are parked on the line or she would have to back in


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

Boat ramps on holiday weekends are the newest spectator sport. Get your cooler, bag chair, & umbrella. The laughs never stop!


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Boat Ramp Protocol*

Those folks that get it will always follow the correct protocol at the ramp. Those folks that don't get it will always be in the way of others. Fact Jack!!
Fish ON!!:bluefish:


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Cold Beer said:


> ... I prep the boat on side. Here's the process after that. I back the boat/trailer to the ramp getting it lined up for my wife. Set the parking brake, I hop in the boat and she gets in truck. She backs the trailer/boat down into the water. I back off into the water and get out of other's way. She parks the truck...


^^^thats also my method with my wife or son's who are driving age. I learned to back a boat onto the ramp while in line with a bunch of duck hunters in a hurry to launch and race to public blinds, so I learned fast.

It kills me when a guy backs it into the water and leaves his wife or fishing partners standing on the dock holding the boat by rope blocking the ramp while he goes to park, then gets into the boat and tries to start it. They do the same thing coming in.

I always start it as soon as its in enough water for the intake and then my wife backs it in the rest of the way so it floats off the trailer and I find a place out of everyones way to wait for her to park.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Equally frustrating as a boat launch is boarding an airplane, which is MUCH easier yet many people have their issues.


----------



## Patrick McNutt (Nov 21, 2005)

I fish alone most often and can get in and out within 3-4 minutes.
I have often thought that a young kid (male or female) could make a few bucks by being at the ramp on a weekend or holiday to asist lone boaters or newbies by assisting them with either pulling the lone boaters vehicle out and parking or spotting the boat for them. I would pay a couple of bucks to some eager youth.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Not everyone has years of experience and I absolutely understand that. But....my favorite is when a single person unloads their boat and ties it right where they unloaded it. Blocking anyone else from launching. I don't know what the mindset is. Maybe they figure they can park and get back faster? I don't know. I usually just smile and wave.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

My oldest son taught himself to back up a trailer when he was about 11 years old on my brother in laws riding lawn mower and small utility trailer.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

C.A.S.T. said:


> Boat ramps on holiday weekends are the newest spectator sport. Get your cooler, bag chair, & umbrella. The laughs never stop!


Absolutely!!! You are probably kidding but when ya see the Irishman with the little Yeti sittin by the boat ramp in Indianola next Memorial Day laughin and drinkin beer that sir will be me!!! Great Idea


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Not all my guests can back a trailer or operate a boat so be patient.I myself am a seasoned fish nut and do not fish alone too often.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

*fun at the ramp*

I have a feeling these are the same people they call low information voters. You complain to them you get rude comments they just know no better. I had the pleasure of growing up boating and my dad taught me well. My wife and me just sit back and watch shake our heads until it's our turn to go. Life is to short to worry about these people and upset our day. Sometime it is just a guy who knows no better we try to help. But the a hole that doesn't care, well he's not on this website. So no matter how much we complain he's not on here. I'm getting ready for flounder season so get out of my way! lol.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Lights*



kenny said:


> How do you turn off your day running lights in your Tundra, or have they figured that out since 2002?


Kenny a ball ping hammer will do......


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 4, 2005)

When I still had my boat, 99% of my fishing was done solo. 

Wouldn't take more than a min or two because everything was ready prior to backing in. 

Lots of times I would run into guys in the same situation and I would offer to hold the bow line or cleat the boat off for em while they parked the truck...which worked out well because they would do the same for me. 

Being off during the week has its advantages.. 

Fishing out of a kayak now....I don't have any of those issues.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

double play said:


> Not everyone has years of experience and I absolutely understand that. But....my favorite is when a single person unloads their boat and ties it right where they unloaded it. Blocking anyone else from launching. I don't know what the mindset is. Maybe they figure they can park and get back faster? I don't know. I usually just smile and wave.


I have tried both ways when launching alone... Tie on the loading and moving to another spot with the boat. When you are repositioning the boat to tie at another spot (alone), the ramp is still tied up till the boat is secured at another location. It has taken me longer to reposition and secure then to simply park and run back.

If I tie to the ramp, the easiest thing to do is pull it back towards the end of the dock and this will allow people to "launch" their boat, but they will still need to wait till I jump on and move out.

This decision is based on launching out of Texas City dike, I can't say that I would do the same at Galveston Yacht Basin or other ramps where it would require some time to get back to the ramp after parking.

Now loading becomes a little challenging when I do tie my boat off to the side and try to reverse a trailer and a boat decides to come up and block the launch ramp since no one was in it... I have had some interesting discussions.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

daryl1979 said:


> That is how my wife does it. Except i sometimes see her driveing around a parking lot because she is scared to park when other truck are parked on the line or she would have to back in


 That's what we do ....


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Cold Beer said:


> I'm a rookie. And I would say it takes my wife and I 5 minutes to launch the boat. I prep the boat on side. Here's the process after that. I back the boat/trailer to the ramp getting it lined up for my wife. Set the parking brake, I hop in the boat and she gets in truck. She backs the trailer/boat down into the water. I back off into the water and get out of other's way. She parks the truck and I LEAVE WITHOUT HER! Just kiddin. I wait, lol. Anyway as a beginner it"s still a lil nerve racking. But we're learning.


Guys PLEASE work with your Wives/Girlfriends to help them learn to back the trailer in at the ramp if they are willing to learn. 
Most Women are intimidated at the thought of pulling up to the ramp when it is busy and feeling like they are going to be reprimanded if they are not fast enough or accurate enough to get in down on the first try. 
Take them to the ramp during the day when it is not so busy and have them practice. 
Some ramps are much more diffacult than others and even experienced boat launchers have a hard time if they are not use to launching at that ramp. 
I have seen guys getting launched screaming at the person trying to launch them and it just makes matters worse. If I am behind someone launching that looks inexperienced I do not get in a hurry. I know how it feels to be under pressure to do it right the first time.
Lately it seems like everyone is leaving their lights on and that really makes it hard to launch, especially somewhere like the old Fat Boy's ramp or Oak Island where you have a very narrow margin for errors.

I was launching the other day at Matagorda Harbor and there was an elderly man, 70 or so launching by himself and I saw he was having some problems getting out of the boat once he launched. I asked him if I could please park his truck for him so he did not have to worry with getting in and out and securing the boat. He was very thankful that I helped him out and so was I. If that was my grandparent I would have appreciated someone taking the time to just ask him if they could assist instead of getting upset he had the ramp tied up for 10 minutes.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Boat Ramp Protocol*

When my wife and I first started fishing together we would take the boat and trailer to a big parking lot so we could practice our boat ramp routine. It worked out really well for the both of us. Now after 17 years we're still fishing together, she backs the trailer in and out, we both prep the boat before we get in line. Mostly never takes more than a minute on either end of the trip. I will brag on my wife whenever I get the chance, she is a great partner both in life and fishing!!!
Fish ON!!!:bluefish:


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

kenny said:


> How do you turn off your day running lights in your Tundra, or have they figured that out since 2002?


Long thread now maybe already been said, but I wouldn't worry about or be offended by running lights.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

there is a Lake Alan Henry outside of Post Texas--only lake for a long way with water--great big bass lake--from Feb till Oct--weekends they have the police dept there to control the ramp--an hour wait is not unusual at all-only Public Ramp on the whole lake.


----------

